# If you could meet any Vape Celeb or representative who would it be?



## Takie (27/3/17)

If you could meet any one of the Youtubers or people influencing the vape industry who would it be?


----------



## Scouse45 (27/3/17)

Djlsb vapes should be up in here! Love his stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos (27/3/17)

My life is complete....I have already met a vape celeb @Rob Fisher FTW.......

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Takie (27/3/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Djlsb vapes should be up in here! Love his stuff



Only allows me 10


----------



## RichJB (27/3/17)

Zophie.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Scouse45 (27/3/17)

Takie said:


> Only allows me 10


There r still plenty good choices all the top dogs... one up for mike vapes for me!


----------



## blujeenz (27/3/17)

I don't consider any of them interesting, due to them all having a "commercial slant" and suspect their opinions would be rather biased.

However @Takie I'd be far more interested in hearing your life story of how you got to where you are today... not just vape.


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/3/17)

RichJB said:


> Zophie.



The question isn't "who would you like to mud wrestle with?"

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## KZOR (27/3/17)

Mike Vapes : reads too much from his monitor or cue cards, irritating pauses in his speech
Vaping Bogan : interesting but filthy bastid
Rip Trippers : hopelessly too dramatic and fake , don't trust his reviews
Vaping Biker : knowledgeable but lacks enthusiasm
Ruby Roo : not seen enough to comment but if she is a friend of GrimmGreen then she gets a bonus point
GrimmGreen : Like him the most out of all of them and the only one out of the list i have subscribed to 

So to answer the question who i would pick then it would be someone not on the list and he is a guy called *Jai Haze*.
Funny, honest, regular reviews and informative. If Jai is not free then GrimmGreen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (27/3/17)

There was a time when a couple on the list above would have been my answer. 

Far more important to me now would be some of the folks I've come to know better on this forum that I've never met in person, or even had the opportunity to talk with on the phone (including some here that I knew back in the ECF days). A couple were near misses in the distant past, but at this late date I don't expect to ever be able do either with anyone here.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (27/3/17)

What Spydro said ^^^. I have zero interest in meeting any vaping reviewer or vlogger. For me it would be far more rewarding to meet forum peeps or some of those I've got to know in the Discord chat. If it absolutely had to be a vaping 'celebrity', I guess I'd go with HIC. At the very least, it would be interesting to know whether HIC is a he or a she. In celeb terms, a little mystery goes a long way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thaabit (27/3/17)

What about our very own KZOR, I've asked a question regarding the Troll RTA, and KZOR responded and sent a link of that video review on YouTube. Needless to say I was pleasantly surprised by the indepth review thereof. He addressed the questions and concerns I had and it was very informative.
But best of all is that it's delivered in a lekker duk South African accent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lingogrey (27/3/17)

If I absolutely had to, Mr. Trippers - for his tireless efforts in publicizing the health benefits of vaping (alongside some supplements) and for promoting a more responsible, mature image to be associated with vaping

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kev mac (27/3/17)

Takie said:


> If you could meet any one of the Youtubers or people influencing the vape industry who would it be?


I would love to spend time with Sophie Vapes,she has some beautiful....uh mods! If I could meet a celebrity vaper it would be Dave Grohl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

